# Venomous Handlings Courses GC+Brisbane



## illuminartis (Sep 23, 2016)

Greetings Fellow Herpers.

Does anyone know of or has participated in Venomous handling courses in Queensland, specifically GC or Brisbane.

and how does one go about adding that to my pre existing RWL?

Thank you to all who read and assist.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 23, 2016)

I have complete a course in Brisbane but I am not sure what you mean by adding it to your RWL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eipper (Sep 23, 2016)

Give me a call 0419 328 251


----------



## illuminartis (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey, thanks for the response.
Do you happen to remember who you completed the course with?


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 25, 2016)

Martin Fingland at Geckoes Wildlife.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eipper (Sep 25, 2016)

Illuminartis,

i am an approved course provider

cheers
scott


----------



## alexbee (Sep 27, 2016)

His Taipan is effing huge




andynic07 said:


> Martin Fingland at Geckoes Wildlife.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illuminartis (Sep 28, 2016)

eipper said:


> Illuminartis,
> 
> i am an approved course provider
> 
> ...



Greetings Scott, Sorry, I had just noticed that you wrote your number. I am out of town over the next few days, but I will swing you a text.

Cheers


----------

